# Vintage Ron Cooper (1983) w/t Campy 50th Anniv. Need hepl with the value of this bike



## mspinhd7399 (Dec 8, 2009)

I was given this 1983 Ron Cooper with a 50th Anniv. Campy Groppo from a friend. (Groppo #1799) The bike may have 100 miles on it and it is in A +++ condition. I am trying to put a value on this bike and would like any help anyone can offer.
Thanks


----------



## cnighbor1 (Dec 8, 2009)

*Value of Ron Coopr*

50th Camagnolo Group NIB have sold for $3500 on eBay in past month.
So $3000 for group
and $1500 for frame and fork
$350 for rest of parts and built wheels
= $4850
? is can you sell it for that


Charles
PS A Very nice Cooper


----------



## mspinhd7399 (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks.... I have checked Ebay and noticed the group sells for more if you have the original box with ID card...


----------



## Bikephreak (Dec 18, 2009)

*Cooper 50th...*

If the bike fits you, KEEP IT!!! THat is a really nice rig with bike-porn parts... The grouppo is worth 1/2 as much mounted than in the box. You would be hard up to find a bike as nice at that one. Ron Cooper's bikes aren't as collectable as a Hetchins, TI-Raleigh, or some other marques, but they are super fine machines. Keep it!!!


----------

